# Guess my baby!!!! MORE PICS ADDED!!! UPDATED WITH GENDER!!!!



## pinkpassion

Here are two pics of our baby!!! Sonographer has been doing this 20 years and off the record told us she really thinks girl, but I am unsure why... Have a look and tell me what yall think!! I have been convinced girl from day one but who knows!!
 



Attached Files:







12.06.13 cat glaser nt 26.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 65









12.06.13 cat glaser nt 27.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 59


----------



## lilninja

I would also guess girl!!


----------



## Kimmy74

:blue:


----------



## ness1982

I think boy xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Anyone else?


----------



## pinkpassion

Here are three more pics I took off the recording of the ultrasound!! Any new guesses??
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-07 08.57.03.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 38









2013-12-07 08.57.43.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 38









2013-12-07 08.58.11.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I see a girly nub :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Girl


----------



## NandO1

I thought girl before i read what you wrote but deffo think girl from the nub. Congrats. xx


----------



## 28329

I guess girl


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all!!! It will be exciting to see in three weeks!!!! It's just gotta be a little girl!!!!


----------



## imaswimmer2

Girl :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Thank you all!!! I'll find out in two and a half weeks!!! Anyone else??? I'll be sure to update!!


----------



## mad_but_glad

Looks very girly to me! What do you think? You seem very accurate on other posts!


----------



## ClairAye

I was going to say :blue: from the first lot of photos but now I think :pink: from the second lot :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

Lol, Yes it's quite confusing... I have had a gut feeling from day one girl, and tech said she thinks it may be a girl, and the nub really has me believing girl... but we will see!!


----------



## Linny

Girl x


----------



## McStars

Looks like a girl! 

I'm from Houston too :)


----------



## pinkpassion

McStars... really? Awesome, we are in northeast Houston :)


----------



## McStars

Wow! So are we- In kingwood


----------



## ness1982

I did say boy but after seeing your new pics, I think girl xx


----------



## Kimmy74

I said boy earlier but after seeing the new pics, that's definitely a girly nub.


----------



## pinkpassion

McStars- we could be neighbors lol!!! I'm not actually in kingwood I'm in summerwood but that's pretty awesome!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

So all of the guess are now 100% girl!!!! Man, I hope we are all right and it's my little princess in there!! The other night at our friends house (they have a 18 month old son) my husband was fixing a stool for them and the little boy kept trying to help my hubby, and it was the most precious thing ever!!!!!! Made my heart melt!! I would love for him to have a son, but I want a girl lol!!


----------



## pinkpassion

12 guesses for girl, 0 for boy!! Only 18 more days til we know!!!!!


----------



## McStars

Wow that's amazing to run into someone on here that lives so close!

Boys are great, they definitely love their Momma's and always want to help :)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

judging by the skull I think :pink:


----------



## Katiie

Girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

Only one more week until gender scan!!!!


----------



## celine

Is your scan christmas eve? I say girl too especially with the second lot of photos, btw how far were u with those photos?


----------



## pinkpassion

My scan is Friday December 27th! I was 12+3 when this scan was done!! So I'll be 15+3!! I'm pretty excited!!! She told us if we went tomorrow at 14+3 she'd be able to tell us the gender but my hubby didn't have off work until next week!!! I guess I can hold out another week lol!!!


----------



## celine

How excitng! We had our scan at 12 weeks and hbby was picking up the gender scan brochures!


----------



## pinkpassion

Merry Christmas!!! Just two more days now!!! We told all our friends and family last night and it was amazing!!! Lots of tears and everything!!!!


----------



## celine

Awww <3


----------



## onceisenough1

Boy guess


----------



## pinkpassion

onceisenough1 said:


> Boy guess

What makes you guess boy? You're the only boy guess I've had on three forums, almost 100 guesses and yours is the only boy lol.. just curious your thoughts??


----------



## onceisenough1

pinkpassion said:


> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> Boy guess
> 
> What makes you guess boy? You're the only boy guess I've had on three forums, almost 100 guesses and yours is the only boy lol.. just curious your thoughts??Click to expand...

Really? I am the only one? Well then I am probably wrong LOL. I guessed boy because the chin looked bigger and the forehead rounder than I have seen on lots of girl ultrasounds. THe nub also looked thick to me and pointed a little upward like my son's did. 

Are you finding out? I am so curious now. :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## 28329

Yay for scan day. Looking forward to the verdict


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep I find out today!!!! 8 more hours to go lol!!!! The wait will finally be over , the suspense is killing me... yesterday hubby and I bought some things for gender reveal on Sunday and I only picked up pink stuff, we got up there to pay and then it dawned on him and he asked me... I was shocked boy never crossed my mind while shopping lol, it's been like that the whole pregnancy.... I sure am going to be surprised if it's a little boy in there lol!!


----------



## pinkpassion

onceisenough1 said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> Boy guess
> 
> What makes you guess boy? You're the only boy guess I've had on three forums, almost 100 guesses and yours is the only boy lol.. just curious your thoughts??Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I am the only one? Well then I am probably wrong LOL. I guessed boy because the chin looked bigger and the forehead rounder than I have seen on lots of girl ultrasounds. THe nub also looked thick to me and pointed a little upward like my son's did.
> 
> Are you finding out? I am so curious now. :laugh2::laugh2:Click to expand...

Yep You're the only one lol, did you see the new pics added on page one towards the bottom? They show a better nub shot... o well, either way the suspense will be over today... we will have our final answer!!!


----------



## McStars

Looking forward to your update!


----------



## pinkpassion

GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You guys were right and so was my intuition!!!!!! &#9825; so happy I cried!!!!


----------



## imaswimmer2

Congrats!


----------



## lilninja

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kimmy74

Fantastic news, delighted for you, congratulations. Enjoy her. x


----------



## 28329

Yay for girl


----------



## Clever.Name

Congrats Pink Passion on your little girl!!!!! I don't find out until my 20 week u/s! :wacko:


----------



## McStars

Congrats!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on a girl :) wahoooo!!! Glad you have what you wanted hunnie :) xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Yay congrats!


----------

